# K2 Formula vs. Rome 390 vs. Ride Ex? Please, research hasnt gave me a clear choice!



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

From my first post in this forum (if this is illegal to make more than one post feel free to delete my other thread please!) I was able to narrow my binding choices down to the K2 Formulas, Rome 390s, or Ride Exs. Im getting a Ride Machete and am 6'3'' 195-205 with a size 13 boot for what its worth!

I ride about 60% groomers at this point 30% off groomers powder and 10% park. (Looking to get my park number up to about 15-25% this season hopefully if I make good progression, mainly jumps not so much of a rail guy as of now but maybe in the future.) I'm looking for a binding that can handle how/what I ride now and I will be able to progress into in the future..

From my research it seems the Romes are the most park oriented, while the K2s are a little stiffer? The Ex's I havent been able to get a clear read on but will continue to look..

Anyone that can input personal experiences or opinions on my situation I will be forever grateful! This is my first real "expensive/big" purchase of my snowboarding career and I wanna make sure I make the right one.

P.S. I've looked at union forces and they have mixed reviews so I tend to stray away from those.. but other binding suggestions are welcome if you really think they are a good fit.

Thanks in advance,
Kramer


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Without having seen your other thread to know what brought you to those choices, for your riding profile I don't think you can beat the response and comfort of Flow Bindings. I love the NXTs, but they're a little spendy. The M9 or M11s might be a good option for you. (The M11 is a little stiffer for all mt free ride, the m9 a touch softer for all mt freestyle type riding.)


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

GorgeDad said:


> Without having seen your other thread to know what brought you to those choices, for your riding profile I don't think you can beat the response and comfort of Flow Bindings. I love the NXTs, but they're a little spendy. The M9 or M11s might be a good option for you. (The M11 is a little stiffer for all mt free ride, the m9 a touch softer for all mt freestyle type riding.)


I havent heard the best review about the Flow's (the back heel part coming down etc.) & at $280 thats a little too pricey for me tbh.. I would like to keep it 200 or less. Romes are the absolute highest ill go probably..

Thanks for the input tho sir!!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

The Formula is a good choice, comfy straps, canted footbeds, sturdy as hell and also a good price.


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

thinking im going with the k2 formulas.. anyone have experiences suggestions etc?


----------



## khok101 (Dec 10, 2011)

I got K2 formulas and they're comfortable and sturdy.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

If you are looking at 390's, why are you looking at Ride EX's? You should consider Revolt/Rodeo/Capos instead


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

i've ridden the formulas for 4 seasons and probably wont buy a different binding the straps are comfy they are very durable and work great in the park


----------

